# Soft Water



## Fozz (Mar 2, 2009)

My water is getting cleaner and clearer, but not I need to make if soft. I'm thinking of putting German Rams and Neon Tetras in my tank, but was warned that my water needs to be on the soft side. 

How can I control this?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

How hard is your water? Have you tested it for GH and kH?

Generally it is easier to make soft water hard, than hard water soft. To do the latter you need to have a RO/DI unit and mix in tap (or chemicals) to your desired hardness. 

Most fish can survive a pretty wide range of "hardness".


----------



## Fozz (Mar 2, 2009)

I visited my local aquarium supply store today to check up on this question. Their recommendation was to put mappi wood in my tank. I dont know if that's how you spell it, but is like a redish colour. I guess this wood gives off a type of acid that lowers my water hardness.

They also recommended that I remove the charcoal from my Fluval canister.

What do you guys think?

Also, what are some good online sources for buying water testing kits?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

....how hard is your water? What makes you think it is too hard for tetras?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use peatmoss in my substrate. That allows neons to live for years. And kh is constant at 4 degrees and gh is constant at 9 degrees.

In my sand only substrates kh and gh rises and neons do not last long.

my .02


----------



## Fozz (Mar 2, 2009)

I still have to check what my water is sitting at from the tap. But I do have a water softner if that helps.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Fozz said:


> I still have to check what my water is sitting at from the tap. But I do have a water softner if that helps.


FWIW my tap has about the same kh (4) and gh (9) values so the peat at least maintains those values. I also do not do water changes just replace the water that evaporates. So my operation reflects the tank operation and very little input from the tap water.

my 02


----------

